

Ask HN: Where to find Sales people? - f1gm3nt

Simple question, complex answer. We have a product, pricing structure, and product documentation, but no one to sell it. Has anyone been able to find an amazing sales person and how did you find them?
======
kerryfalk
Why don't _you_ sell it? Like programming, selling _is_ hard and challenging
but it's not impossible and getting the first few wins under your belt feels
pretty awesome.

Also like finding a great hacker, finding a great sales rep is challenging. A
great sales person for your business is probably already in your industry and
may be working for one of your competitors. To find them you have to go to the
networking events and/or trade shows - go to the places they try to find
customers. Or depending on your industry you might be able to call a purchaser
of one of your larger prospect customers and ask them who they think are the
good sales people - the purchasers know, they deal with (Or avoid) sales
people all the time.

------
Zumzoa
an idea: Post a job offer on a local/graduate website, interview 20
applicants, trial run 8 of them. Offer them a probationary period of
employment at a very low rate, with a commission (which you reserve the right
to vary at the end of each month.)

Think about your selling strategy. Are you cold calling, sending mail-outs, or
arranging face-to-face meetings with clients? Each requires different sales
skills (persuasiveness and the ability to bounce-back from rejection,
marketing sense, and charisma, respectively.)

------
fabiandesimone
Why not tell us about your product? Maybe we can be more helpful if we know
what you want to sell.

